# I Love My Dodge.



## TrevorsDad (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm glad that I found this place! Please can somebody help me decide. I currently own a 2004 Ram 1500 Quad Cab Hemi with 3.92 gears on 20 inch wheels. My wife and I are looking to puchase a new Outback but we are stuck between the 250RS and the 270BH. We really like the 270 but are unsure if my truck will handle it. In a perfect world I'd go out and get a 2500 but my 1500 only has 34000 miles on it and I kind of like not having truck payments. Thanks in advance for everyone's help.
Tony


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well you will get a lot of answers but a lot of it depends on where you live and how many miles you want to tow. BTW those 20 wheels kills 1000 pounds of your towing capacity.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I live in Colorado and I can tell ya, there will be no issues with power. Just let that hemi wind up and you can go up any mtn pass at 40-45mph without issue. That would be for a big mtn pass like Vail, or the eisenhour tunnel on I70. You can do the speed limit up most, just the big passes will slow you a bit. But doing 40-45 up a big pass is much faster than 30mph semis so you will still have plenty of power to get by them to.

If you live in an area that isnt known for wind the 27 would be fine as long as you are using a good sway/wd hitch like an equalizer brand or reese dual cam brand.

But like Andy said, we need some more factors told to help you much more. I feel a 26 foot trailer is the limit for any 1/2 ton, so either a 25 or a 27 will be fine. No more than 27 feet though. But this is just my rule and 2 cents worth and I know many tow way over that length with 1/2 tons. But in a panic life or death situation a 1/2 ton still has some control over about a 26 foot trailer. get bigger, and your odds for making it thru a panic situation go down very quick.

Will you be hauling anything in the bed while towing your new rv?

By the way I had a 06 1500 hemi and I towed a 7500lb kargoroo all over colorado, so as far as weight goes the hemi can handle about that much. I wouldnt want to go much more than 7500lbs though. My truck weighed around 12500-13000lbs gross combined weight. Thats about its limits in my book.

Carey


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just my opinion, from experience towing with a 1500 Suburban - it will be easier towing the shorter trailer. That said, you can tow the larger with your current truck, but it will be a case of the tail wagging the dog. Power is not an issue with that Hemi, but it is mounted in a 1/2-ton frame and suspension. With either trailer, be absolutely sure to get a good WD hitch with built-in sway control, such as the Equal-i-zer hitch (which I own and highly recommend) or the Reese, with dual-cam sway control.

Don't let the dealer sell you a cheap hitch and a friction sway control device. Those devices are OK for a pop-up or a 23 foot trailer (or less), but when you get to 25 feet or longer, they won't help a lot. (Nor will two of them, which I've seen.)

Now, if you just have to have the longer trailer and don't need to climb mountains every trip out, you can get by OK with your crrent vehicle. And you can buy some time until you feel comfortable with a TV upgrade (you won't believe the difference beween towing with a 1/2-ton vs. a 3/4-ton!).

Hope this helps you make an informed decision.

Again - just my opinion.

And BTW - WELCOME to Outbackers! You'll love this site and find it very informative and useful. NO question goes unanswered. And you'll get plenty of experienced advice.

Mike


----------



## TrevorsDad (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I don't plan on carrying much in the bed of the truck(maybe a small generator), as I'm going to try to keep my weights down. As far as what i put in the trailer, I'm going to try to keep it to an absolute minimum. When it comes to where I live, that would be the Beautiful, mountainous Shenandoah Valley and if anyone has been here they know that we have our share of "hills". My wife and I eventually want to take take the trailer to Florida, Va. Beach, New Jersey and anywhere else she tells me.


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

TrevorsDad said:


> Thanks guys. I don't plan on carrying much in the bed of the truck(maybe a small generator), as I'm going to try to keep my weights down. As far as what i put in the trailer, I'm going to try to keep it to an absolute minimum. When it comes to where I live, that would be the Beautiful, mountainous Shenandoah Valley and if anyone has been here they know that we have our share of "hills". My wife and I eventually want to take take the trailer to Florida, Va. Beach, New Jersey and anywhere else she tells me.


I tow a 26RS with an 03 Ram that is set up much like yours. I haven't had any trouble pulling except fuel mileage. You can actually watch the needle move on a hard acceleration. I would like to get airbags for it to aleviate some of the forward and back rocking motion when the trailer hits bumps. I don't have any experience with it in the mountains and don't have any plans to go that far from Ohio with it.


----------



## TrevorsDad (Sep 26, 2009)

Once again I'm glad that I found this site. You guys are extremly heplful. 2lman mentioned an air bag system to help with the load of the trailer. Which would be better for my situation? A Ride Rite airbag system or a Hellwig Pro Series helper spring? As far as hitches go, I'm sold on the Equal-i-zer. I've read nothing but good reviews about it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Id buy the springs on a 1/2 ton, as it helps to stiiffen the rear suspension when its loaded. The air bags will need further shock dampening because of the basketball effect that you get when using air bags along with a soft suspension. Either will work, but springs will give you more of a controlled feel on a 1/2 ton. Air bags will work also as long as you dont use too much pressure.

I used Timbrens on mine, and they worked pretty well. When I was empty I would feel a bump from them as they would make contact with the axle over rough roads. That was the only thing I didnt like about them. They pretty much are just longer bump stops and go in the same place as the factory bump stops.

I still have a set of Timbrens out in my garage for a 1/2 ton dodge. If anyone wants them you can have them for 75 bucks and that includes the shipping in the US. I paid 155 for them. I used them for 3-4 months so they basically are new. I done other things to help with my suspension problems.









Carey


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

One recent tread on 9/14 stated teh only difference in a 1/2 and 3/4 was the springs. Adding new spring may be a solution.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

AKvagabond said:


> One recent tread on 9/14 stated teh only difference in a 1/2 and 3/4 was the springs. Adding new spring may be a solution.


No not true. this only goes for the mega 1/2 and 3/4 ton. They both use the same platform. The standard 1500 uses a true 1/2 ton platform.

Carey


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> One recent tread on 9/14 stated teh only difference in a 1/2 and 3/4 was the springs. Adding new spring may be a solution.


No not true. this only goes for the mega 1/2 and 3/4 ton. They both use the same platform. The standard 1500 uses a true 1/2 ton platform.

Carey
[/quote]

X2. The 3/4-ton has a beefier frame, axles, springs, drive shaft, tranny, brakes, and a few other things. You'll also get a larger capacity radiator, a tranny cooler, and a bigger alternator, with the towing package (also on 1/2-tons with towing package or the HD model). And the tires, from the factory, will be capable of carrying more weight (my 3/4-ton tires require 80 psi, versus the LT tires, inflated to 35 psi on my 1/2-ton.)

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Not true. The radiator is shared along with the auto transmission between all dodge pick up hemi models. Doesnt matter if its 1/2, 3/4, or 1ton/dually. If its hemi powered it uses the same radiator and tranny. This also hold true if you get a 6 speed manual. The hemi gets the same G56 tranny as whats used behind my dodge cummins.

The dodge mega cab is based on one frame platform and that frame platform is a 3/4/1ton frame. The dodge mega is sold as a 1/2 ton only by lessening the spring carrying ability to lower its gvw.

The dodge 1/2 ton has its own frame if its not a mega cab. So quad cabs, and standard cabs get the 1/2 ton frame and 1/2 mega cabs all use the 3/4 ton frame.

As far as the alternator goes, all dodges come with a 140 amp no matter the size. Tranny cooler is the same as the tranny is shared accross the board.

Driveshaft is also the same diameter except that the rear ujoint and its ears are bigger to mate with the AAM 10.5 or AAM 11.5 on 3/4 ton models. The 1/2 ton uses the dodge 9 and 3/4 corporate rear end on 1/2 tons. The axle is a full float on 3/4 and a 1/2 gets a semi float.

So if you buy a 1/2 ton mega hemi powered truck. The truck is exactly all the same as a 3/4 ton except for only the lighter springs on 1/2 ton models.

The standard cab and quad cab dodge 1/2 tons get a 1/2 ton frame and only slighty smaller brakes as both the 3/4 ton and 1/2 ton both come with 13 inch brakes. The rotors are slightly thicker on the 3/4 ton to control fade a bit better. There is a difference in swept area between the two.

Dodge shares many components between the 1/2 and 3/4 ton to save them money. Only the frame, differential size and springs are the only differences bewteen the two. The driveshaft size, tranny cooler, radiator, tranny and alternator are all the same.

Now on 4x4 models the 3/4 ton and 1 ton get either the np 271 or 273 transfer case and the 1/2 ton gets the np 241 if I remember right on the 1/2 ton.

Carey


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

TrevorsDad said:


> I'm glad that I found this place! Please can somebody help me decide. I currently own a 2004 Ram 1500 Quad Cab Hemi with 3.92 gears on 20 inch wheels. My wife and I are looking to puchase a new Outback but we are stuck between the 250RS and the 270BH. We really like the 270 but are unsure if my truck will handle it. In a perfect world I'd go out and get a 2500 but my 1500 only has 34000 miles on it and I kind of like not having truck payments. Thanks in advance for everyone's help.
> Tony


Hi Tony,

I just bought a 270BH in July. Great trailer. I also bought a 2008 Ford F250 diesel to tow it with. This combination along with an equilizer is great. I have not towed the trailer with any over truck so i do not have a good comparison.

Let me know if you have any particular questions on the 270BH and I will try to answer them.

Shawn


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!

We have an '06 Dodge RAM 2500 and we pull a 250RS and we do fine. Your not going to go flying up hills, but, the hemi power will definitely get you up. As far as the 1500, I'm not sure, but, there are many here that can provide you with that info.

Best of luck on your decision!

Rick


----------



## TrevorsDad (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice and help guys. Now I have to plan the 11 hour trip to Michigan to pick up my "new toy" as my wife calls it. Hopefully soon I'll be able to upgrade my truck to a 2500. But it seems that when you get a bigger truck you eventually get a bigger toy.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Not true. The radiator is shared along with the auto transmission between all dodge pick up hemi models. Doesnt matter if its 1/2, 3/4, or 1ton/dually. If its hemi powered it uses the same radiator and tranny. This also hold true if you get a 6 speed manual. The hemi gets the same G56 tranny as whats used behind my dodge cummins.
> 
> The dodge mega cab is based on one frame platform and that frame platform is a 3/4/1ton frame. The dodge mega is sold as a 1/2 ton only by lessening the spring carrying ability to lower its gvw.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected! I've never owned a Dodge (or any Chrysler product, for that matter), so I just assumed they did things like the rest of the world.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TrevorsDad said:


> Thanks for all the advice and help guys. Now I have to plan the 11 hour trip to Michigan to pick up my "new toy" as my wife calls it. Hopefully soon I'll be able to upgrade my truck to a 2500. _*But it seems that when you get a bigger truck you eventually get a bigger toy*._


WHAT?!?!? Never heard of that problem......


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

We also bought a 270BH in Michigan earlier this year, and I towed it all summer with my 1/2 ton Chevy Silverado. Like your Dodge, my Silverado had plenty of power and could climb hills towing that camper without an issue. With my Equalizer hitch and Prodigy brake controller, I never felt unsafe as far as stability or stopping goes. However, my truck had a 4-speed transmission that would start to get hot on long steep hills (like some of those near where you live) and that had me worried. I considered upgrading my tranny cooler, but I was also right at the limit on my Gross Combined Weight Rating (GCWR). For my truck, my GCWR was 13000 lbs, and when I weighed my rig without water and only the basics for camping, I was right there (actually a few pounds over if I was in the driver's seat). That had me even more worried (mainly for liability issues if I was ever in an accident). So, as you can see from my signature, I bit the bullet recently and bought a diesel 2500. The difference is huge. I can pull hills at full speed without concerns for the tranny temp and now I don't have to worry about what we take with us camping. I haven't towed with a Dodge 1500, so I don't know exactly what your situation will be. But for me, the piece of mind is worth the money I spent on a new truck - especially with my wife and 2-year-old son along for the ride.

So, in short, can you pull a 270BH with your truck? You betcha. Is it the ideal solution? Probably not -- and you'll be wishing you had a 3/4 ton sooner than you think. That being said, as long as you take it easy, only go with minimal people riding up front and with your tanks empty and the minimum equipment for camping, you should be OK. But only taking the minimum stuff and rowing your gear shifter up and down on hills is probably going to get old pretty fast (at least it did for me). In hindsight, if I had been dead set on keeping my 1/2 ton, I would have gone for a smaller/lighter camper - just my 2 cents.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Scoutr2 said:


> Not true. The radiator is shared along with the auto transmission between all dodge pick up hemi models. Doesnt matter if its 1/2, 3/4, or 1ton/dually. If its hemi powered it uses the same radiator and tranny. This also hold true if you get a 6 speed manual. The hemi gets the same G56 tranny as whats used behind my dodge cummins.
> 
> The dodge mega cab is based on one frame platform and that frame platform is a 3/4/1ton frame. The dodge mega is sold as a 1/2 ton only by lessening the spring carrying ability to lower its gvw.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected! I've never owned a Dodge (or any Chrysler product, for that matter), so I just assumed they did things like the rest of the world.

Mike
[/quote]

No its cool Scout. The rest of the world is using 13 inch rotors on every 1/2 ton. Every 1/2 ton has an alternator bigger than 100 amps now. The driveshafts are all the same diameter except for ford, but its only slightly smaller than a f250 shaft.

The tranny is shared on fords too if its a 5.4 gas engine. Chevs have went to the new 6 speed that is shared will all gas models 1/2, 3/4 ton, same as dodge.

The differential is different, as gm uses the same aam axle as dodge does on 3/4 and 1 tons. The gm 1/2 still get a corporate rear end and that goes for ford too. Ford uses dana on 3/4 tons for there differential supplier.

The tranny cooler is the same size on chevs and fords because the tranny is shared between them.

The ford prolly uses a diferent radiator because the f150 body is different than a f250 body. The chevy body is all the same so the radiator is shared between all models if the same engine is choosen bewteen them.

The only thing that is different between a 3/4 ton and a 1/2 ton anymore is the swept area on the brakes, the rotor thickness, and thats only slightly different. The frame, and the springs.

Radiators, trannies, alternators, trans coolers and driveshafts are all shared. They have found that streamlining parts saves them big money.

The 6.0 chev engine shares all the parts like tranny, etc. bewteen all the models. The 5.3 still uses the smaller tranny, but I have read somewhere that the new 6 speed auto will be shared accross the board here soon no matter what engine is choosen.

The ford also does this when the 5.4 engine is used. Many parts are shared anymore. Its not like the old days when car parts were choosen to supply 1/2 ton trucks.

The car parts went away because everthing is front drive annymore. So for the last 10 years it has become cheaper to share many of the hard parts thruout the brand. No matter if its 1/2 or 3/4 ton.

Carey


----------

